# Power Pivot Data Model Error



## hmltnangel (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi All, 

Ive had a search online but theres a lot of noise with no definitive answers on this. A sheet I have - has a data model in it. Any Pivot that refers to one section of the data model, causes the following error:

============================
Error Message:
============================

Method not found: 'Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.IAddinInterface Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.DataModelingSandbox.get_StaticAddinInterface()'.

============================
Call Stack:
============================

   at Microsoft.Office.PowerPivot.ExcelAddIn.InProcServer.LoadSandboxAfterConnection(String errorCache)
   at Microsoft.Office.PowerPivot.ExcelAddIn.InProcServer.LoadSafeSandboxAfterConnection(String errorCache)
   at Microsoft.Office.PowerPivot.ExcelAddIn.InProcServer.LoadOLEDBConnection(Boolean raiseCompleteEvent, String errorCache)

============================

Is there a way to remove just this reference? or is there a way to repair my sheet?


----------



## hmltnangel (Mar 9, 2021)

I did cross post this to the Microsoft help site, but never got an answer. Regardless I found a workaround on my own for anyone experiencing the same issue

- Close all Excel Workbooks. ALL of them

- Open a random Workbook. Must be one which doesnt have a Data Model already

- Click Power Pivot/Manage and await the Data Model manager to come up.

- Once the Data Model Manager is open for this Workbook which doesnt have a Data Model, open the Workbook which has the Data Model you require.

- On the Workbook with the broken Data Model - Click Power Pivot/Manage

- Wait for a few seconds until your Data Model opens

- Sift through and remove any errors in the Data Model.



Sadly, even after saving, this doesnt allow the Data Model to open without following this process..... but at least you can get in and make it work away fine by spending a moment each time doing this. I have tried it three times so far and it works perfect every time if I follow that process.


----------

